
New Data Suggest the Coronavirus Isn’t as Deadly as We Thought - schintan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-data-suggest-the-coronavirus-isnt-as-deadly-as-we-thought-11587155298
======
vanniv
Shh, gotta be careful with things like that, or people might start resenting
the eternal house arrests ordered "for their safety"

